# 1 man crosscut saw



## trebmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

does any one have and keep sharp a good cross cut saw for fire wood? i have learned to sharpen and find them very effective as an alternitive to gas powerd chain saws


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have a two-man crosscut but use the chainsaw most of the time.


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes. I have a one man and a two man and darnit I should sharpen them so when I really need them I am not feeling like a total lame doofus. I recall that my one man doesnt cut well and that all the teeth are in a straight line so as to not allow for a kerf. Do you have any advice on sharpening these? Thanks


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 - 1 man and 1 - 2 man that I picked up cheap at auctions. I took the 2 man to a sharpening service because I wanted to have the kerf set. He started to set the teeth near the handle and one broke so he stopped and just sharpened it. I haven't tried it out yet but it looks and feels like it should cut well. I'll sharpen the other 2 one of these days.  

But like MMM said; I'll use the chainsaws as long as I can afford and get gas. The crosscuts are just a backup right now.


----------



## trebmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Wiswash said:


> Do you have any advice on sharpening these? Thanks


sharpining these saws depends on the condition of the one you have. the off set teeth or cutting teeth will put a groove in the wood and the racker teeth work like a plane to shave a small amount of wood . the cutting teeth should be slitly higher then the racker. the biggest thing is to keep them greesed,the whole blade. I use bear fat that has been renderd but any animal fat will work. the greese not only keeps rust away but allows the saw to slide threw the log easer


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have crosscut saws, and chain saws, but we built a leg powered chainsaw from an old flywheel type stationary bike and a 24" chainsaw bar :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Kind of off topic,but my grandpa hooked one end of a busted crosscut saw to an old water tank and hung it from a tree limb and used it as a one man sawmill,it was even easier than the two man thing.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Magus said:


> Kind of off topic,but my grandpa hooked one end of a busted crosscut saw to an old water tank and hung it from a tree limb and used it as a one man sawmill,it was even easier than the two man thing.


Good idea! The most difficult thing about using a two-man saw is getting the timing right!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good idea! The most difficult thing about using a two-man saw is getting the timing right!


Riiiigggghhhht...timing! Sure, dear husband MMM, and having me on one end NOT remembering to only pull and not push my end of the crosscut, and YOU on the other end, big strong guy, yanking me halfway through the log with your super-guy muscles! :gaah:

Think we'll ever get it right!  :surrender:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Now Now Now Kids. Fight nice.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Riiiigggghhhht...timing! Sure, dear husband MMM, and having me on one end NOT remembering to only pull and not push my end of the crosscut, and YOU on the other end, big strong guy, yanking me halfway through the log with your super-guy muscles! :gaah:
> 
> Think we'll ever get it right!  :surrender:


More practice?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Riiiigggghhhht...timing! Sure, dear husband MMM, and having me on one end NOT remembering to only pull and not push my end of the crosscut, and YOU on the other end, big strong guy, yanking me halfway through the log with your super-guy muscles! :gaah:
> 
> Think we'll ever get it right!  :surrender:


MMM.. I'll pay for pictures of that !!!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*New old tools...*

I posted this site waaaayyy back and hadda hunt it down..but it has some great tools that you don't find every day...

Crosscut Saw Company


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

all these have been in our family over 100 yrs and haven't been used in over 60 yrs that i know of.


----------

